# A Choking Dog.



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

If you found your dog choking, or for that matter another dog choking, what would be your method of action?

Cruz was about 4 months when he first choked on food. We had him on Science Diet LB Puppy. My wife bought the same brand food but from a different store and the kibbles were smaller. He had a habit of eating fast and that with smaller kibbles, a kibble went the wrong direction. I was freaking out. I mean how do you do a Heimlich on a dog? I decided to grab him by around the stomach area and do short quick thrusts upwards. It worked. I'm not offering this up as advice or suggesting anyone try this. I'm not a vet, so I want to make that clear. But out of all the dogs I've ever had, he is the first to actually choke where he couldn't breathe. I've had dogs hack on bones and the like but nothing like that.

So if anyone is privy to a technique to administer to a choking dog, I'd be glad to listen.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

I have wondered how to do this as well!
I thought this was helpful.

(She shows you how to do it on small dogs (big dog puppies) and big dogs with different types of options, and im sure you can make a call of what you want to do in the situation.)


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I had thought about this before, thanks for posting it.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Good video. I was wondering if the heimlich was the same on a dog as a human. Thats basically what I did with Cruz. It's happened twice. The second time he actually extracted a musk smell he was straining so hard. He hasn't choked in over a month now though. He is also on different food too with even smaller kibbles which I think has helped. 

Thanks for posting the video.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks for posting this ... will have to share it!!!


----------

